# Upstate/New York Meet Feeler



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

Rochester here too. I'm always up for a party.

Thank you for your service Matt.


----------



## Zecospec (Apr 4, 2014)

Rochester here too. I'm down for a meet


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am from lower in the state but i'd be up for a meet depending on location


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok let's get this going. Any ideas for areas for a meet? Ik there is a lot in and around roc


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Depending on the location, I might be in.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I would be in, but my Cruze is gone. You guys should join in the Watkins Glen Annual Meet - we had a great time this past April.


----------



## Zecospec (Apr 4, 2014)

Pep boys in Henrietta is hosting a car show June 14th from 10am to 4 pm. I'll be there and id like to see what everyone else around here is doing to their cars. A dyno will be available as well



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Did this thread die? Matt it would be nice to get another meet together like we did last year with sciphi and Eggs, definitely down for more people to come too. the more the merrier.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I say that we revive it again and see who's interested.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like that idea. BTW what happened to the East section in the regional sections (been MIA for a while so just noticed it was missing)


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm could for this just need to know where and when - I vote for late august or early September. Location TBD


----------



## HELLACRUZE (May 16, 2013)

i would love to meet you guys. im from SF but im stationed here in Fort Drum NY.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

I would be happy to meet some cruze owners.. Sundays work better..


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I might be able to join.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

So we should pick a place and time and get everyone together


----------



## classclown (Oct 13, 2014)

If I'm free, I'm in. I live in Buffalo, Rochester would be cool I've always wanted to go to the BBQ restaurant Sticky Fingers lol


----------

